# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  40 ditëshi në agjërim - përvujtëri para Zotit!

## toni77_toni

*"Mendo o njeri se hi (pluhër) ke qenë dhe se ne hi (pluhër) do të kthehesh"!*


 *Sot është e mërkura e përhime,  është ditë hyrëse në kohën e shenjt liturgjike të Krezhmeve.* 

*Të mërkuren* e përhime hymë në kreshme - kohë e pendesës, e cila zgjat deri të Shtunden e Madhe. Shtat javë kohë e kreshmeve (mot i lidhur) ndërsa dyzet dit kreshmet duhet të jenë një kohë pendese dhe agjerimi.

*Kreshmet* janë kohë posaqërisht e përshtatur, për tu hapur ne brendi, që është burimi i mëshirës. Është një shtegtim në të cilin na shoqëron.

*Kjo ditë,* e mërkura e përhime është ditë hyrëse në kohën e shenjt liturgjike të Krezhmeve. Kjo kohë është një kohë e pendesës ku jetën tonë e paraqet si një detyrë për secilin prej nesh, që ta marrim jeten tone në kthim ne një rrugë të re dhe ma me seriozitet.

*Ndërsa* me kthimin në rrugën e re është rruga KRISHT drejt ATIT tone qiellor. Në kthim në rrugën-Krisht synohet niveli i lartë i jetës së krishterë, i besohet Ungjillit të gjallë e personal, që është vet Jezui. Është Jezusi qëllimi përfundimtar dhe kuptimi i thellë i kthimit të zemrës, është Jezusi rruga në të cilën duhet të ecin të gjithë në jetë; duke e lënë Krishtin të na shndritë nga drita e Tij e të mbështetemi  në Zotin, që na mundëson të bëjmë hapa përpara.


*Koha e Krezhmëve* është peridha më në shenjë e më e shgurueshme e viti kishtar.
 Përfshin 40 ditët, që u paraprijnë Pashkëve;
Zë fill me të Mërkurën e Përhime e mbyllet me Meshën e mesnatës të së Shtunës së Madhe.
Ndahet në dy periudha: katër të dielat, që në liturgji njihen me emrin të Dielat e Krezhmëve dhe dy javët e fundit, Koha e Mundimeve, në të cilën vendin kryesor e zë Java e Madhe.

*Krezhmët* janë Kohë përgatitjeje: na përcjellin shpirtërisht drejt mistereve të mëdha të Pashkëve, na përgatisin të marrim pjesë e të gëzojmë frytet e Mundimeve, të Vdekjes e posaçe, të Ngjalljes së Krishtit. Me Krishtin e ngjallur, ngadhënjyes mbi mëkatin e mbi mbretërinë e errësirës, edhe ne duhet të ngjallemi për një jetë të re, plot hir e dashuri, plot virtyte e vepra të mira. Ky është edhe qëllimi kryesor i këtyre ditëve të shenjta.

*Tri* janë veçoritë, që e dallojnë këtë kohë: pendesa, pastërtia e lutja.

*
Pendesa*
është tema kryesore e Liturgjisë së Krezhmëve. Pendesë bëri Krishti, i cili agjëroi 40 ditë në shkretëtirë, para se të fillonte jetën e vet publike; pendesë bënë Apostujt, pendesë bënë Shenjtorët. Natyrisht, ky shpirt pendese, shprehje e arsyeshme pendimi për fyerjet, që i
kemi bërë Zotit, shenjë përvujtërie e nënshtrimi, dëshmi qortimi e siguri mëshire, ka vijuar, përherë i pazbehur, deri në ditët tona. 

Fryma e pendesës ka lënë gjurmë të pashlyeshme në Liturgjinë e Krezhmëve, gjë që gjen shprehjen e vet në kremtimet, në agjërimin, intonimin e lutjeve, ngjyrat e veshjeve liturgjike, sjelljet fetare me karakter pendese. 

Pendesa duhet shndërruar, por nuk duhet harruar, sepse pendesa, pas mëkatit, është e vetmja rrugë e shëlbimit. E kush prej nesh mund të pohojë para Zotit se është i pafaj? Ai që thotë se nuk është mëkatar  pohon Apostulli i Popujve  gënjen vetveten!.


*Pastërtia e jetës*
Në këtë kohë, më shumë se kurrë, kërkon prej nesh tu largohemi mëkateve, të jetojmë me Krishtin e të ushtrohemi në virtyte. Krezhmët janë kohë shenjte. Kërkojnë nga ne ti ngjajmë katekumenëve të shekujve të parë të krishterimit, të cilët gjatë kësaj kohe, përgatiteshin me mësime të fesë, ushtroheshin në virtyte e vepra të mira, rriteshin në dashuri. Vetëm kështu meritonin të quheshin të denjë për të marrë Pagëzimin, të Shtunën e Madhe.

Kujtimi i Pagëzimit na bën thirrje edhe ne për një jetë të re. Besnikëria ndaj premtimeve, që kemi bërë një herë, në agim të jetës sonë, por që mjerisht shpesh i kemi harruar, gjatë Krezhmëve na detyron tia mohojmë vetvetes kënaqësitë e çrregullta, ti frenojmë epshet, ti drejtojmë prirjet tona sipas Ligjit të Zotit e tu largohemi të gjitha rasteve, që na shtyjnë drejt mëkatit. Kështu e vetëm kështu, pas një rrëfimi të mirë Pashkësh, mund ti përsërisim seriozisht premtimet e Pagëzimit të Shtunën e Madhe dhe të rifillojmë një jetë të përtërirë në Krishtin e ngjallur, duke brohoritur me gjithë shpirt: Aleluja!.

Po për tu ngjallur me Krishtin, duhet të vdesësh për mëkatin.

*
Lutja*
është mjeti i domosdoshëm për shëlbim. Duhet lavdëruar e duhet ruajtur tradita e familjeve shqiptare, që gjatë Krezhmëve e kanë doke të thonë çdo mbrëmje së bashku Rruzaren; të luten, në vatrën familjare, për të gjallë e për të vdekur, për bamirës e për armiq.
Kisha, posaçërisht këto ditë, na grish të marrim pjesë sa më shpesh në Meshën Shenjte, ti kujtojmë mësimet e Krishtit, ti mësojmë të vegjëlit në uratë e në doktrinë.
Në çdo lutje më së pari të dëgjojmë çka na thotë Zoti neve  duke lexuar Shkrimin shenjt (Biblën), apo duke u përqendruar në frymëzimet e tija, apo në fjalët e tija tashmë të njohura. Pastaj edhe ne Zotit i përgjigjemi me fe.

Uroj agjërim në përvujtëri para Zotit, AMEN!

*toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

*"Kthehuni e besoni Ungjillit "!*


_Edhe kur të agjëroni, mos u mërrolni porsi shtiracakët, të cilët marrin një hije të rëndë në fytyrë për tu treguar njerëzve se agjërojnë: përnjëmend po ju them: u ndanë veç me atë shpërblim! Ti, përkundrazi, kur të agjërosh, përeroje kokën tënde dhe laje fytyrën tënde, që të mos e vënë re njerëzit se po agjëron, por Ati yt, që është në fshehtësi. Ati yt që sheh në fshehtësi, do të të shpërblejë. (Mt 6; 16-18)_

Kemi filluar një kohë të shenjt liturgjike, e cila në terminologjinë kishtare quhet Koha e Kreshmeve. Pra jemi në kohen e kreshmeve, kohë pendese dhe agjerimi posaqërisht e përshtatur, për tu hapur ne brendi, që është burimi i mëshirës. Është një shtegtim në të cilin na shoqëron.

Agjerimi është një ushtrim, që trupin dhe shpirtin e ripërtërijnë për t´na sjellur ma afër Zotit. Me këtë qëllim ne dëshirojmë që të lejojmë në vetvete që të jemi njerëz të lirë, e jo ndoshta si njerët të robëruar. Joeli profet na grishë për pendesë: _ Qysh tash- është fjala e Zotit - kthehuni me gjithë zemër kah unë, me agjërim, me vaj e dënesje! Shqyeni zemrat e jo petkat, kthehuni kah Zoti Hyji i juaj, sepse është i butë e edhe i mëshirshëm, i durueshëm e shumë i dhimbshëm, ndjen keqardhje për fatkeqësi (Jl 2,12-13)._

Në këtë kohë (në mënyrë të veqantë) i përkujtojmë mundimet e Krishtit dhe përgatitemi shpirtërisht për të kremtuar ngjalljen e Krishtit, neper të cilen n´a mundëson që ta ringjallim jetën tonë, ndërgjegjën tonë të mbrendshme krishtere. Në këtë kohë besimtarët e Krishtit vetën krejtësisht ia kushtojnë Krishtit dhe kështu mundohen të jenë gjithmonë në lidhje intime me Krishtin Jezus. Nevojat e veta shpirtërore i ngrisin dhe mundohen, që sa më mirë t´i përshtaten Zotit, të thellohen në këtë mister të mundimeve të Krishtit.

Ne i filluam ditët e pendesës, atëherë çka janë kto ditë të nevojshme për jetën tonë krishtere?

Kur lexojmë shkrimet kuptojmë se Bibla spjegon tri elemente shumë të rendësishme kur një njeri apo bashkësi agjero,: pra; 

*kur agjerojmë - përvujtëria para Zotit; 
kur lutemi  shpresa në Zotin; 
Ndersa në lëmoshë  dashuria humane për Zotin.* 

Këto të tria nga ana e jashtme na e paraqësin një dëvotshmëri. Mirpor, këto të tria nuk janë në asgjë të vlevshme, nëse njeriu më qëllim dhe me zemër të pastër nuk e kërkon Zotin. 

Në ditën e parë të kreshmeve bëhet edhe pluhuritja me hi, apo kryqi me hi në ballë të besimtarit. Kryqi me hi në bashkësitë e krishtera simbolizon pendesën dhe pastrimin. Të ky gjest meshtari i flete fjalët ne heshtje: "Mendo o njeri se hi ke qenë dhe se ne hi do të kthehesh" ose "Kthehuni e besoni Ungjillit".

Siç e kemi cekur më lartë koha e Kreshmeve apo 40-ditëshi është kohë, e cila na mundëson të kthehemi. 

Ky kthim e ka një dualizëm në vetvete! Të kthehemi prej vdekjes në jetë, prej madhështisë në përvujtëri, prej koprracisë në dorëdhani, prej flligështisë në pastri, prej idhnimit në durim, prej gjelozisë në dashuri ndaj të afërmit, pra në vepra të mëshirshme të shpirtit dhe në ato të trupit, prej pritese në hiti, prej mallkimit në bekim...! Të kthehemi kah Dekalogu i Zotit, kah Sakramentet, si burimi dhe shenjtërim i jetës sonë. 

*Numëri 40* është një ndër numrat ma simbolik të Biblës dhe shënon një periudhë të gjatë kohore (Krhs. Zan 7,4.12; Nr 13,25; Mt 4,2+):

*- 40 vite* populli i BV është ngre në shkreti që të mund të hyn i pastruar mëkatesh (i dëlirë) në Tokën e Premtuar (sh. Libri i Daljes).

*- 40 ditë* ishte Mojsiu në malin Sinai. Këtu ngjau Besëlidhja e tij me Zotin dhe Dekalogu apo Dhjetë Urdhërimet e Zotit (sh. Dalja).

*- 40 ditë* Elia profet shtegtoi nëpër shkreti deri në malin Horeb duke agjeruar dhe duke u lutur, ku Zotin e përjetoi në mënyrë misterioze (1 Mbr 19,8).

Jona kaloi nëpër qytet  Predikoi kështu: 
*Edhe 40 ditë* e Niniva do të rroposet (Jon 3,4). 

*- 40 ditë* Jezusi agjeroi në shkreti, ku qe tunduar prej djallit dhe atje predikonte Ungjillin e Hyut: Koha u plotësua e Mbretëria e Hyut është ngjat! Kthehuni e besoni Ungjillit! (Mt 4,2; Mk 1,13; Lk 4,17).

*- 40 ditë* përçdo vitë ne përgatitemi për festën e madhe të kremtimit të Misterit të Pashkëve, për ta kremtuar atë sa më të denjë vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Zotit tonë Jezu Krishtit.

Duke filluar kohën liturgjike të Ardhjes, Kisha na thotë:* Zoti po vjen; është koha të zgjohemi.* Këtë kohë të shenjt liturgjike të Kreshmeve besoj, që secili prej nesh e kalon dhe do ta kalon në lutje, në uratë, në agjerime të ndryshme, në heqje dore nga shumë sende të cilat na kanë pëlqyer. Në lëmoshë që të jemi dhe të jetojmë si njerëz të të lirë, të jemi njerëz për të tjerët dhe me të tjerët. Lëmosha do të thotë të dhurosh pa shpresuar, që do t´a përfitosh, pra mos ta dinë dora e majta se çka bënë e djathta thot Krishti. Të zgjohemi pra në kthim kah Zoti Krisht, për tu hapur ne brendi, të kthehemi prej vdekjes në jetë, të korigjohemi dhe të ecim në pajtim me Jezus Krishtin - Zotin tone. Këtë mësë miri mund ta shprehim me vëllan njeri. Amen

_toni77_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Njeriu nuk jeton vetëm prej buke, por prej çdo fjale që del nga goja e Hyjit. *


Shumë herë në jetën tonë, pasi kemi venë re se kishim gabuar, kemi marrë vendim se duhet të ndryshojmë sjelljen apo taktikën tonë. Koha e kreshmëve është koha e së vërtetës: është rast për të vërejtur nëse kemi gabuar, dhe për të marrë vendim të ndryshojmë jetën tonë. Duke na kujtuar pagëzimin tonë, kjo kohë na fton për tu kthyer tek Zoti. Në këtë mënyre na përgatit për kremtimin e madh të misterit të Pashkëve, domethënë të vdekjes dhe ngjalljes së Zotit tonë Jezu Krishtit. Kremtimi i këtij misterit na mëson se nuk ka ngjallje përveçse për ata që janë të gatshëm të vdesin. Me fjalë të tjera, jeta e re me Krishtin e ngjallur është vetëm për ata që janë të gatshëm të vdesin për mëkatet e tyre, sikurse edhe vetë Jezusi ka vdekur për mëkatet tona.

_toni77_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Mëshirë, o Zot. Më fal, o Zot!*


Kreshmët na ftojnë të përsërisim hirin i pagëzimit: të pastrohemi nga mëkati, për tu bërë njeriu i ri. Vetëm mëshira e Zotit mund të na pastrojë nga mëkati. Por kreshmët janë ftesë për të treguar konkretisht pendesën tonë nëpërmjet agjërimit, lutjes, dhe veprave të bamirësisë: tri forma tradicionale pendese.

Pas përmbytjes, Zoti bëri besëlidhje me Noehin. Bukuria e ylberit, sikurse dëftohet në ngjyrat e tij dhe në formën e tij që nga qielli zbret drejt tokës, bëhet shenjë e kësaj besëlidhjeje të bukur, që e bashkon tokën me qiellin, njeriun me Zotin. Dhe kreshmët janë një ftesë për një fillim të ri, një ftesë për të hyrë në bukurinë e kësaj jete të re, që na bën pjesëtarë në jetën e vetë Zotit.


 Në Shkretëtirë

Shkretëtira, në Shkrimin Shenjtë, ka dy aspekte apo dimensione. Është vend tundimi  si edhe populli hebre ishte tunduar në shkretëtirë. Por është gjithashtu vend takimi me Zotin  në shkretëtirë populli hebre ka përjetuar praninë dhe dashurinë e Zotit, i cili bëri besëlidhjen me popullin, dhe i dha çtë hajë e çtë pijë. Në shkretëtirë Jezusi ka agjëruar, është lutur, dhe në këtë mënyrë është përgatitur mirë për të shpallur Lajmin e Mirë e ardhjes së Mbretërisë së Hyjit. Por edhe për Jezusin, shkretëtira ishte vend tundimi. 

Megjithatë, në luftë me djallin, Jezusi doli fitues. Jeta jonë është një eksperiencë e tillë. Jemi në shkretëtirë, ku kemi mundësi të takohemi me Zotin. Por jemi vazhdimisht të tunduar nga djalli. Kush do të fitojë, ne (me ndihmën e Zotit), apo djalli? Varet sa seriozisht do të pranojmë ftesën e Jezusit: Kthehuni, e besoni Ungjillit!

----------


## toni77_toni

*Të kthehemi kah Zoti Hyji i jonë në Krishtin!*


Qysh tash- është fjala e Zotit - kthehuni me gjithë zemër kah unë, me agjërim, me vaj e dënesje! Shqyeni zemrat e jo petkat, kthehuni kah Zoti Hyji i juaj, sepse është i butë e edhe i mëshirshëm, i durueshëm e shumë i dhimbshëm, ndjen keqardhje për fatkeqësi (Jl 2,12-13).

Historia e fesë dëshmon hirin si figurë të së kaluarës dhe si shenjë të pikëllimit dhe të pendesës. Mbarë bota para teje është porsi pak pluhur në peshore dhe porsi një pikë vesë agimi që bie në tokë. Por ti ke dhimbje për gjithçka pse gjithçka mundesh, ti bën kinse s´i sheh mëkatet e njerëzve që ata të pendohen. Vërtet, ti do gjithçka është dhe s´urren asgjë që ke krijuar: sepse, po ta kishe urryer ndonjë send, nuk e kishe krijuar. E si do të mbetet në jetë ndonjë send, po të mos doje ti? (Ur 11,22-25).

Koha e Krezhmëve është koha dhe momenti më i volitshem per kthim per në një rrugë të re.  Kthimin në rrugën e re KRISHT drejt ATIT tone qiellor. Në kthim në rrugën-Krisht mund të kthehem pa hezistim dhe dyshim sepse vet Ai na deshmon se "Unë jam rruga, e vereta dhe jeta". Krishti është rruga, ne këtë rrugë takojmë të verteten dhe kjo e vertetë na takon në jeten - Jeten e amshueshme në Krishtin.

Le të jetë kjo kohë e kreshmeve ku per ne do të bëhet  Jezusi qëllimi përfundimtar dhe kuptimi i thellë i kthimit të zemrës ka Jezusi - rruga në të cilën duhet të ecin të gjithë, duke e lënë Krishtin të na udhëheqë dhe të na shndritë në  dritene  e Tij. Le të jetë kjo kohë, kohë, agjerimi dhe kthimi, të shqyejmë zemrat e jo petkat, të kthehemi kah Zoti Hyji i jonë në Krishtin, sepse është i dashur, i butë e edhe i mëshirshëm, i durueshëm e shumë i dhimbshëm, Ai është Shpetimi dhe vetem ne të, të mbështetemi, që nga sot të jet Zoti udhëheqes i zemrave tona. AMEN.

----------


## toni77_toni

* "Së fundi, vëllezërit e mi, gëzohuni në Zotin!"*

*Premtimi i Hyjit është i qartë; kreshme, agjerime dhe gjithçka, nëse ushqehemi, nëse nuk ushqehemi, gjithçka është kotësi nëse na mungon Krishti. Pra gjithçka në Krishtin dhe pa Krishtin Jezus asgjë. Nëse pra do ta dëgjojmë ftesën për t’u kthyer në Krishtin, Zoti do të ketë mëshirë e miqtë e tij do të mbushen me favore të panumërta.
Vetem nëse bjerrim gjithçka per Kishtin ne fitojmë Jeten. "Për të kam bjerrë çdo gjë dhe të gjitha i çmoj si llom, me qëllim që të fitoj Krishtin" thotë shën Pali apotull!*

"T’ju shkruaj të njëjtat gjëra unë nuk e kam të vështirë, kurse për ju është përforcim: Ruajuni prej “qenve”! Ruajuni prej punëtorëve të këqij! Ruanu Ruajuni prej rrethprerjes gjymtuese!  Sepse, ne jemi të rrethprerët “e vërtetë”, ne që në Shpirtin e Hyjit kryejmë shërbesën hyjnore dhe mburremi në Krishtin Jezus dhe nuk shpresojmë në trup.  Megjithatë, unë do të mund të shpresoja edhe në trup, sepse, në mendoftë ndokush se ka arsye të shpresojë në trup ‑ unë edhe më tepër! I rrethprerë të tetën ditë, izraelit me kombësi, nga fisi i Beniaminit, hebre prej hebrenjsh; sipas Ligjit farise;  për kah zelli, salvues i Kishës e, për sa i përket drejtësisë ‑ asaj të Ligjit ‑ i patëmetë."

"Por të gjitha këto që i mbaja si përparësi, tani i çmoj si një bjerrje për shkak të Krishtit.  Madje unë çmoj gjithçka si dëm në krahasim me më të madhen të mirë: me njohjen e Jezu Krishtit, Zotit tim. Për të kam bjerrë çdo gjë dhe të gjitha i çmoj si llom, me qëllim që të fitoj Krishtin  dhe të gjendem në Të ‑ jo me drejtësinë time ‑ me atë që vjen nga Ligji, por me atë që vjen nga feja në Krishtin, me drejtësinë që vjen nga Hyji, e themeluar në fe ‑ që ta njoh atë dhe fuqinë e ngjalljes së tij me pjesëmarrjen në vuajtjet e tij, që të bëhem i ngjashëm me Të në vdekjen e tij,  që në ndonjë mënyrë të mund ta arrij ngjalljen e të vdekurve." (fil 3; 1-11)

----------


## toni77_toni

* Në ato ditë, ata do të agjërojnë !*



Ai u përgjigj atyre: *"A mund t'i bëni dasmorët të agjërojnë, derisa dhëndri është me ta? Por do të vijnë ditët kur do t'ua heqin dhëndrin dhe atëherë, në ato ditë, ata do të agjërojnë*".

TI perngjajmë Jezusit, është mirë qysh tash të përpiqemi t'i përngjajmë Atij I cili është e vetmja rrugë e Jetes.Të ndjekim shembullin e tij dhe t'i zbatojmë mësimet e tij. 

Disa njerëz nuk janë duke menduar seriozisht për këtë dhe gjejnë arsyetime të ndryshme, shumë her edhe thojnë se; "Unë jam i krishter, i pagëzuar dhe kam pranuar sakramentet", ka nga ata qe thonë se unë nuk kam nevojë per pendesë, nuk I kam bë askujt asgjë! Disa thojnë se janë gjëra të pa vlerë! Ka edhe asi qe thojnë "Më vonë, kur të vijë pleqëria". Ka edhe raste se disa njerëz agjerimin e perdorë për arsye fizike, apo më mire të themi dijetë për estetikë! Jo, Kisha na fton në këtë kohë të kreshmeve për agjerim dhe pendesë, nuk ka të bëjë me arsye fizike ose estetike.

Agjerimi lidhet ngusht me pastrimin e shpirtit të njeriut, agjerimi duhet të na sherbejë pë çlirimi dhe pastrami I ndergjegjes dhe në pendesë të forte nga mëkati e nga e keqja; e edukon njeriun të çlirohet nga skllavëria e vetvetes, e bën më të vëmendshëm në dëgjimin e zërit të Zotit e në shërbim të vëllezërve. 
Për këtë arsye agjërimi dhe praktikat e tjera krezhmore, tradita e krishterë i konsideron si armë shpirtërore për të luftuar të keqen, pasionet e mbrapshta e veset. 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*“Do të rrënoni këtë tempull” – u tha,  por shtoi: 
“unë do të rindërtoj per tri ditë”!*

Kur lexojmë Biblen, lexojmë se flitet për një mal. Nuk do të flasim per Malin e  shndërrimit të Jezusit, por per malin Sinai, ku Moisiu pranoi prej Zotit dhjetë urdhërimet. “Unë jam Zoti, Hyji yt” – i tha Zoti popullit. Dhe menjëherë e kujtoi: “Unë të nxora nga Egjipti, nga skllavëria”. Është Zoti i historisë, që dëftohet si Zoti i mëshirshëm dhe bujar me ata që besojnë në të. Edhe shtoi: “Mos ki tjetër Zot përveç meje”.

Tek shumë njerëz, sot, Zoti i vetmi dhe i vërteti është zëvendësuar nga një “zot” tjetër: ogoja, inetresi, materializmi-paraja etje. Kur njeriu bëhet skllav i zot-parasë dhe gjërave te kesajë bote, bëhet i gatshëm të vjedhë, të vrasë, të genjenë…. madje të manipuloje vetë Zotin dhe besimin në HYJIN. 

Ungjilli na jep një shembull; Tempulli i Jerusalemit, vend i shenjtë, ishte shendrruar apo shëndrrohet  në një treg. Sipas Ungjillit pra Tregu e zëvendëson religjionin e atëhershem. Dhe Jezusi, “i butë dhe i përvujtë”, reagon në mënyrë shumë të ashpër, te gjithve  na habit! Por, pikërisht në këtë mënyrë Krishti na dëftohet si Tempulli, si Shëlbuesi, dhe Flia.

*Jezusi është Tempulli*

Tek fëmijët e Perendisë, nderimi ynë nuk është i lidhur me një vend apo objekt, por me një person, e ky person është  Jezus Krishti. Edhe pse bashkohemi në një kishë që, si bashkësi, ta nderojmë Jezusin në eukaristinë e shenjtë, megjithatë, besimi ynë nuk përkufizohet nga asnjë vend apo tempull. Sepse Tempulli ynë është një tempull i gjallë. Në Ungjillin kemi lexuar shumher dhe kemi dëgjuar fjalët e Jezusit drejtuar judenjve: “Do të rrënoni këtë tempull…” Por ungjilltari komenton: “po fliste për tempullin e trupit të vet”. Judenjtë nuk e kuptuan këtë fjalë, e më vonë e kanë paditur para kryepriftit pikërisht për këtë fjalë (Mk 14, 58). As ne ndodhë qe nuk e kuptojmë, pa tjeter se duhet ta mendojmë se Krishti është revoltuar kur e pau se Tempulli I Hyjit është shendrruar në tregti dhe shpellë kosarësh. E njëjta ndodhë edhe sot, nëse Tempulli I Hyjit – trupi yt eshte shendrruar në tregti dhe kompromise te botes, Krishti nuk eshte I pajtuar nëse ne shendrrojmë trupin tonë në gjërat e botes. Trupi ynë është tempulli i Zotit. Keni menduar ndonjiher per këtë?


*Jezusi është Shëlbuesi*

“Do të rrënoni këtë tempull” – u tha. Por shtoi: “unë do të rindërtoj”. Jezusi është personi i vetëm që lindi për të vdekur. Lindja e tij ishte fillimi i një ecjeje drejt kryqit. Të shpallesh si shëlbues një person që ka qenë dënuar për vdekje mbi kryq ishte, për judenjtë, një shkandull. Sepse, për ata kryqi ishte shtrati i vdekjes së krimineleve më të mëdhenj. Të shpallesh si Zot një person që ka vdekur mbi kryq ishte, për grekët, një marrëzi. Sepse një shkrimtar shumë i njohur grek, Homeri, tha: “Të lumët hyjnitë, që nuk dinë çka është vuajtja dhe vdekja”. 

Në besojmë se kryqi është bërë vegla shpëtimi dhe hiri, urtie dhe jete. Por hebrenjtë dhe grekët nuk e kuptuan këtë lajm. As ne nuk e kuptojmë, nëse pranojmë Jezusin si “superstar”, dhe jo si shëlbues dhe model për jetën tonë.

*Jezusi është Flia*

Tregtarët që kanë merituar qortimin e Jezusit po shitnin në tempull qe, dele, pëllumba…. ishin kafshë që flijoheshin në tempull. Kanë përfituar nga ritet fetare për t’u pasuruar. Është mënyrë si, edhe sot, njeriu mund të manipulojë religjionin duke përfituar nga besimi i popullit për interesin e vet. Megjithatë, sot nuk kemi nevojë të flijojmë qe ose dele apo pëllumba. S’ka tjetër përveçse një fli: flia e Jezu Krishtit e kryer një herë e përgjithmonë. Në lidhje me, dhe në varësi nga, flia e Krishtit, edhe ne vetë mund të bëhemi “fli shpirtërore”: “Kushtoni trupin tuaj fli të gjallë, të shenjtë e të pëlqyeshme Hyjit – porsi kultin tuaj shpirtëror” (Rom 12, 1).

Jo-besimtarët, ata qe nuk besojnë Hyjin nuk e kuptojnë këtë. Shoqëria e sotme ka një “ungjill” tjetër: ungjillin e konsumizmit. Por as ne nuk e kuptojmë, nëse pranojmë se “ky është Jezusi”, por nuk pranojmë se “ky, Jezusi, është për mua”.

“Qysh tash- është fjala e Zotit - kthehuni me gjithë zemër kah unë, me agjërim, me vaj e dënesje!.."

Qysh tash- është fjala e Zotit; "Kthehuni e besoni Ungjillit "!

_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Kush bashkohet me Krishtin, bëhet një krijesë e re*



Jemi në kohë e cila në terminologjinë kishtare quhet Koha e Kreshmeve. Pra jemi në kohen e kreshmeve, kohë kjo qe na thrret në pendesë dhe agjerim, është kohë posaqërisht e përshtatur, për tu hapur ne brendi, që është burimi i mëshirës. 

Mirpor, është diçka qe Krishti na porositë qe pikrisht ne këtë kohë të agjerimit, nese  agjërojmë, mos ta mërrolim fytyren porsi shtiracakët, sikurse ndodhë qe e bëjnë shumher njerezit  të cilët kur agjerojnë marrin një hije të rëndë në fytyrë, e ndryshojnë pamjen dhe krejt çka bëjnë për tu treguar njerëzve se agjërojnë!!!

Hebrenjte shume here agjeronin, duke menduar se me agjerim mund te fitohet falja e mekateve. Agjerimi ishte shenje pikellimi, kur ndonje njeri e godiste popullin apo ndonje njeri. Me shenja te ndryshme tregonin se agjerojne: nuk lanin faqet, nuk rregullonin mjekrrat, veshnin petkat te vjetra, ecnin zbathur ne rruge,ne sheshe, nuk pershendesnin askend, ne fytyre kishin hije te rende. Shiteshin se agjerojne per deshire te Hyjit, por agjeronin per t'i pare njerezit, per te kerkuar lavdo. Kjo menyre per Jezusin eshte shtiracaki.

Jezusi thote: *"Ti, kur te agjerosh, krehu dhe laje fytyren tende, qe te mos e vene re njerezit se po agjeron, por Ati yt, qe eshte ne fshehtesi. Ati yt qe eshte ne fshehtesi do te shperbleje"* (Mt 6, 17-18).

Sic thame me larte pra, Jezusi nuk deshiron te anuloi agjerimin, por eshte kunder agjerimit atehere kur ai nuk ka qellim te mire. Çdo njeri qe vendos te agjeroj, atehere duhet ta bej kete per Hyjin e jo per vete apo per njerezit.

Kryesorja eshte se Hyji sheh kete vendim apo veper. Pastaj agjerimi duhet te dal nga zemra dhe brendesia e njeriut. Cdo agjerim eshte i dobishem nese ka qellime te mira.


Edhe diçka e rendesishme per ta ditur çdo i krishter, pra kjo vjen nga thënja e shën Pali apostull: 

*Kush bashkohet me Krishtin, bëhet një krijesë e re* (2 Kor 5, 17). 

Qe do të thotëse nuk mjafton të dish katekizmin, teologjinë, të folësh mbi moralin, etj për tu pastruar nga mëkati dhe për tu bërë një krijesë e re, per ta fituar DHURATEN-JETË, duhet së pari të vdesësh për vetveten: 

*Nëse kokrra e grurit e mbjellë në dhe nuk vdes, mbetet e vetme; por nëse vdes, jep shumë fryt* na mëson Ungjilli. Dhe pastaj Zoti do të bëjë këtë mrekulli: ti do të ri-lindësh, të të bëjë njeriun e ri në Krishtin.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Me Pashkët e Krishtit, nis një tempull i ri, që është Ai vetë, Krishti i ngjallur!*

*Shtëpia ime duhet të jetë shtëpi lutjeje e ju e bëtë shpellë cubash!*

Sipas shkrimeve pra  Tempulli i Jerusalemit, vend i shenjtë, ishte shndërruar apo shëndrrohet në një treg.Qortimi i Jezusit për të mos e kthyer shtëpinë e Atit në treg, na kujton qartë atë, që shkruhet në njërin nga Psalmet: _Shkrihem në zell për Shtëpinë Tënde(69,10)._ 

Zelli për Atin e për shtëpinë e tij do ta çojë Jezusin deri në kryq; zelli i tij, është zell dashurie, që paguhet me kokë, jo zell i atyre, të cilët do të dëshironin që ai ti shërbente Zotit me dhunë. Në të vërtetë, shenja që Jezusi do të japë, si provë autoriteti, do të jetë pikërisht vdekja e ngjallja e tij. _Rrënojeni këtë Tempull, pati thënë, e në tri ditë do ta ngre përsëri në këmbë._ Ku Shën Gjoni Ungjilltar vëren në koment: _Ai fliste për tempullin e Trupit të vet_.

Jemi në kohën para Pashkës - Me Pashkët e Krishtit, nis një kult i ri, kulti i dashurisë; një tempull i ri, që është Ai vetë, Krishti i ngjallur, përmes të cilit çdo besimtar mund ta adhurojë Hyjin Atë _në shpirt e në vërtetësi(Gjn.4,23)_.

----------

